# Newest EO moderator: Matching Mole



## mkellogg

I am pleased to announce that Matching Mole is joining the moderator team in English Only.

Matching Mole, it is good to have you with us!

Mike


----------



## Matching Mole

Thanks very much, Mike! At last... the _power_ 

Regards

MM


----------



## cherine

And I'm honored to be the first to welcome you in the team 

I'm sure you'll make a very wise and great mod


----------



## cherine

Matching Mole said:


> At last... the _power_


Hahaha
Very wise indeed


----------



## cuchuflete

Welcome to the looney bin, MM.

The power to move translation requests out of a monolingual forum...
The power to ask for capitalization and punctuation...
The power to plead for background and context...
Ahhh...the power.


----------



## fsabroso

Welcome to the other side!

Fsabroso


----------



## Flaminius

いらっしゃい,  Matching Mole .  Delighted to have you join us!

Flaminius


----------



## jann

Bienvenue !  Great to have you on the mod team!


----------



## JamesM

Matching Mole.... it's about time!    Welcome to the team!

- James


----------



## Forero

I for one appreciate the moderators' hard work on keeping these fora as they are meant to be.  And Matching Mole's contributions to the various threads are always _a propos_ and considerate.  (I especially like the ones about "when I was a young mole ...".)

I think it's a good Match.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Congratulations Mr R!!! *


----------



## nichec

Hi, *MM*, this is a wonderful surprise


----------



## Vanda

Até que enfim!  It is about time you came out of the closet  beneath the ground. Glad to have you among us!


----------



## Kelly B

Welcome, welcome! Your tidy burrow is about to accumulate an awful lot of clutter, I think.


----------



## TrentinaNE

Benvenuto!

Elisabetta


----------



## ILT

Welcome MM! It's an honor to have you moderating these lands.


----------



## EmilyD

*C u s h l a m o c h r e e* !!



Nomi


----------



## geve

fsabroso said:


> Welcome to the other side!


So what's on the other side of the building - well-furnished suites with a view on the garbage, right?  

Good luck with the job Matching Mole, I don't think we met often but I thought I'd greet you here before you have to tidy up one of my questions in EO (not because of me - but some people just can't behave!).


----------



## Silvia10975

Benvenuto ufficialmente tra i moderatori! Mi dispiace che il mio inglese sia tanto terribile... Perché non provi tu con l'italiano? 
Silvia


----------



## dn88

And I am still wondering what it's like to be a mod... But *MM* knows already. 

*Matching Mole*'s reign starts... (taking a bow)


----------



## ireney

I can't believe I missed that. So now I have something more too look forward than your wonderful posts  Welcome to the team of loonies


----------



## zebedee

Welcome, welcome! Good to have a mole around when we need one.


----------



## Trisia

What? There's a mole in the WR mod team?

Congratulations, MM! This is indeed a wonderful surprise.
(Not that you joining the mod team is surprising in any way )

I know you'll do great, even if now more people will come ask the mole...  

Best wishes,
Trisia


----------



## kenny4528

MM, your contribution was great to us since you joined EO. Just take out those posts which are against rules. (including mine, of course)


----------



## LV4-26

Cheers to the newly enthroned moderator.


----------



## Suehil

What an excellent choice! Knowledgeable, accurate, helpful, full of humour and kindness... 

Enjoy the power! 

Sue


----------

